# Kids writing about "the sea"



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

>> >
>> > Kids writing about the sea!!! Delightfully refreshing .....
>> >
>> > 1) This is a picture of an octopus. It has eight testicles. 
>>(Kelly age 6)
>> >
>> >
>> > 2) Oysters' balls are called pearls. (James age 6)
>> >
>> >
>> >
>> > 3) If you are surrounded by sea you are an Island. If you 
>>don'thave sea
>> > all round you, you are in continent. (Wayne age 7)
>> >
>> >
>> >
>> > 4) Sharks are ugly and mean, and have big teeth, just like Emily
>> > Richardson. She's not my friend no more. (Kylie - age 6)
>> >
>> >
>> >
>> > 5) A dolphin breaths through an arsehole on top of its head. 
>>(Billy age 8 )
>> >
>> >
>> >
>> > 6) My uncle goes out in his boat with pots, and comes back with 
>>crabs.
>> > (Millie age 6)
>> >
>> >
>> >
>> > 7) When ships had sails, they used to use the trade winds to 
>>cross the
>> > ocean. Sometimes, when the wind didn't blow, the sailors would 
>>whistle to
>> > make the wind come. My brother said they would be better off 
>>eating beans.
>> > (William age 7)
>> >
>> >
>> >
>> > 8 ) I like mermaids. They are beautiful, and I like their shiny 
>>tails. How
>> > do mermaids get pregnant? (Helen age 6)
>> >
>> >
>> >
>> > 9) I'm not going to write about the sea. My baby brother is 
>>always
>> > screaming and being sick, my Dad keeps shouting at my Mum, and 
>>my big
>> > sister has just got pregnant, so I can't think what to write. 
>>(Amy age 6)
>> >
>> >
>> >
>> > 10) Some fish are dangerous. Jellyfish can sting. Electric eels 
>>can give
>> > you a shock. They have to live in caves under the sea where I 
>>think they
>> > have to plug themselves into chargers. Christopher age 7)
>> >
>> >
>> >
>> > 11) When you go swimming in the sea, it is very cold, and it 
>>makes my
>> > willy small. (Kevin age 6)
>> >
>> >
>> > 12) Divers have to be safe when they go under the water. Two 
>>divers can't
>> > go down alone, so they have to go down with each other. (Becky 
>>age 8 )
>> >
>> >
>> >
>> > 13) On holiday my Mum went water skiing. She fell off when she 
>>was going
>> > very fast. She says she won't do it again because water shot up 
>>her fanny.
>> > (Julie age 7)
>> >
>> >
>> >


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

:lol:


----------

